# HOB filter issue during water changes; white specks coming out



## Fujo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm still relatively new to running a reef tank (10 months) and I'm using an AquaClear HOB filter as a place to hold my cheato. When I do water changes I always make sure to slowly pour my freshly mixed water into the HOB filter and not directly into the tank. However, for over a month now, I have been noticing some sort of white flakes/precipitate (just tiny spherical white specks) that come flying out of the filter, and mess up my otherwise clean tank water. The only way I can avoid this is if I pour incredibly slowly. My green chromis try to eat it them but just end up spitting them out, then they then go hide under the live rock until it settles. Does anyone know what this might be, or how I can get rid of it? Should I just make a point of taking my filter off every six months and cleaning it out?

Side question, only because I don't want to start a second thread; Where do people buy their super-glue/epoxy to work with their frags, in the GTA?

Any help will be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

White stuff could be calcium, which build on the bottom of HOB

http://www.seaumarine.com/ for glue. I like thick Blue line tubes

and for epoxy ask member - 50seven. He is getting it in home depot

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> White stuff could be calcium, which build on the bottom of HOB


It may also be salt creep being washed back into the tank


----------

